# MAC Fake eyelash questions...



## AudreyNicole (Mar 24, 2006)

How do they compare in quality to the drugstore versions?
Can they be used more than once?
What is the average life span of MAC lashes?
Do you apply mascara over them?  If so, how do you clean them for reuse?
How long do they stay attached?  How hard are they to remove?

Ok, now that I have asked a bijillion questions...


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

Authentic Mac Lashes are made of part real and part synthetic hair.
Drugstore lashes are "ALMOST" all synthetic hair.
Mac lashes can be used 7-10 times.(If taken care of correctly)
If you are going to be reusing them DO NOT apply mascara.
If glue is applied correctly they can last all day.Or if your going out all night.
Yes they hurt a little when taking them off but no big deal.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Drugstore lashes are all synthetic hair._

 
that's not entirely true. ardell and andrea both make real hair lashes, and they don't go over $4-6 depending on where you get them. i get mine at sally's and they come out to about $4 a pair, and last about 6 times with duo adhesive and proper care. i've never tried MACs but i've had 2 different MAs tell me that the ones at sally's are every bit as good.


----------



## karen (Mar 25, 2006)

I have and use both; and both are equally good, imo. 
I prefer the single lash pieces from ardell over any of the other kinds, actually. 
Also, I reuse them. You can buy a lash removal solution at sallys to go with them.


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

Ardell individual falsies (and their fab big drag full lash sets with twinkly rhinestones!) are effing fantastic. They look great, they handle being moved with weezers well, they can handle an emergency curl and they wash up well.

I apply mascara first then apply lashes to the client. A good set of falsies can be cleaned in lukewarm warm water with a bit of baby soap - that's enough to take off any excess glue.

Removing strip eyelashes should only tug/pull a little bit, not hurt. If it hurts or feels like it's ripping, then you're using too much glue or putting the lashes too far onto your real lashes. Just pat your eyes with warm water, rub gently and then slowly work them away from your lashes.

HTH!


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 25, 2006)

*are mac eyelashes good?*

I am thinking bout heading to mac and asking one of the ma's to teach me   on how to put some fake eyelashes? Does mac have good eyelashes?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 25, 2006)

i like them but find them to be a bit pricey... there are good drugstore equivalents for over half the money. but will splurge every now and then for a pair of macs =)


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 26, 2006)

how often can u use them?


----------



## cakes (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_how often can u use them?_

 
I've heard people compare lashes to panty hose - it depends on the brand and how well you take care of them. But I think the average would be about 5 times? But it varies.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

Even if you do get an MA to teach you I think you should by yourself some cheapies from the drugstore as well... to get a good feel for them... because one application isn't going to be enough... and I wouldn't practice on my MAC ones =)


----------



## angela (Mar 26, 2006)

MAC's eyelashes are more durable than the drugstore brands IMO. You can wear them 5-10 times depending on how you take care of them. You can wear the drugstore eyelashes 2-3x at most. MAC's eyelashes are pricey but are more noticable than the drugstore's. HTH! I recommend MAC's #7 lashes.. they look good on everyone!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Merged 2 threads, second one started by luvme4me


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 26, 2006)

I wear false eyelashes often, so if I used MAC it would be too expensive. I use the ones from Sally.  They actually have a really really good selection of lashes now, including the glitter ones mentioned above, and a runway collection all named after models (love the tyra and gisele ones).  Also some crazy ones, last night I wore ones that were black with hot pink in them!  I'll try to post a pic in FOTD soon. 

The lash remover only works well with individual lashes, it kinda burns with strip ones.  I use them about 3-4 times and I just pick off the old glue with tweezers before I reuse them.  Getting them wet can make them lose their shape.  The best way to learn to put them on is to practice.  I've had MAs apply them on me and I think I do a better job myself.  Make sure you wait til the glue is tacky (about 1min) before applying them or they will slide all over the place.  I like to apply mascara first.  I was terrible at applying them, but practice really makes all the difference.  

Oh, and the MAC ones are great!

Hope this helped, good luck!


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 28, 2006)

if you get false lashes for the top do you do the bottom as well? in the same style or a less full one? (i hope that made sense)
i'm thinking about it for this tea i have to go to & wanna get some to practice on b4 i spend the money for MAC ones
my roommate puts mascara on hers to make it "look real" but up above it said not to if i wanna re-use.  so i shouldn't even if i clean them well?
thanks


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 28, 2006)

i always buy fake lashes from sugar cosmetics. ive been wearing this one pair about...10x already and it doesnt look like theyre going out anytime soon. theyre about 7.50 a pair and i think they last long because the base of the lashes is kind of thick which makes it kind of tricky to apply, but i bend them a couple of times so that they can contour to my eyes better. i hope that helps somebody out there!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

i use mac lashes almost everday when i go to work. The number sevens can be cut apart to for idivdual lashes due to thier placement on the strip. My personal fav's are the number twos cuz they are so long and glam lol. The number 3's i find myself wearing alot because they look most natural on me. Allan is right you can use em up to 10 times depending on how oy ucare for them, taking the strip of adhesive left on the lash strip after every use is sanitary and better for your next use. You can def practice on lower costing lashes untill you get the hang of em then try mac lashes. Duo adhesive makes all the diff though.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 17, 2007)

I've worn my MAC #7 lashes countless many times while glammed up and dancing all night in a sweaty nightclub, to just wearing them often as part of my casual makeup and attire... and I own just one pair. I take really good care of them by never applying mascara to them since they look great just the way they are, and I clean them after every use by removing all adhesive gently and wiping them clean with a piece of cotton slightly moistened with astringent to kill bacteria. When the little hairs start to show signs of warping, I slightly moisten the strands with water and gently reshape the curl by pulling on it between the nail of my index finger and the pad of my thumb. And of course, I store them in its original packaging to maintain its shape. They still look great after all this time. Yes, I'm a cheapskate for not always buying new ones.


----------



## jenii (Mar 17, 2007)

I use mainly Red Cherry or Ardells. They're just as good, IMO, but I'm less nervous about screwing them up, because they're so cheap to replace.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 

 
_MAC's eyelashes are more durable than the drugstore brands IMO. You can wear them 5-10 times depending on how you take care of them. You can wear the drugstore eyelashes 2-3x at most. MAC's eyelashes are pricey but are more noticable than the drugstore's. HTH! I recommend MAC's #7 lashes.. they look good on everyone!_

 
ITA. MAC lashes are more pricey, but more durable.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

For some reason it seems as if my eyes know when I'm using drugstore brand cheapy false lashes no matter what brand they are. They're incredibly uncomfortable for me and I'm always unconsciously squinting when I wear them as if my eyes are trying to make them fall off! Also, I've noticed the clumps of lashes slide along the strip which creates gaps. I can only wear MAC lashes. They feel totally comfortable on me. It has something to do with the softness and flexibility of the lash strip, I believe. Oh, and the lashes stay in place. Besides, they last a really long time through many uses so I don't mind paying 3x the price.


----------



## amoona (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't found a drug store brand I like ... and I've never tried Ardell although I have heard they're great.

I personally LOVE MAC #20 lashes ... idk but to me those are the sexiest lashes ever. I already have long lashes so I like just the tip. I've never seen a drug store brand that looks like those so I'll stick to my #20s. Those are the only lashes I put on my eyes. I'm also really bad about pulling them off so they tend to lose form after the 3rd time I use them lol but that's just me.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 

 
_i always buy fake lashes from sugar cosmetics. ive been wearing this one pair about...10x already and it doesnt look like theyre going out anytime soon. theyre about 7.50 a pair and i think they last long because the base of the lashes is kind of thick which makes it kind of tricky to apply, but i bend them a couple of times so that they can contour to my eyes better. i hope that helps somebody out there!_

 
I've tried those before and never used them because the band was so inflexible! I wish now I had bent them like you did because they were so pretty! I can cetainly believe they last longer than any other brand because they are so 'sturdy'. I'm going to give Sugar lashes another try.


----------

